# HELP! Tiger Barb acting weird latley



## xCHOPPERxBLUEx (Dec 27, 2010)

OK, so this has been going on for a few weeks now. It has happened before to another barb, and that one has died. What happens in these barbs is at first they stop schooling with the others. Then, they stop eating. Then, they hang out behind the filter all day. I really dont want this one to die because I love tiger barbs. This hasn't been happening in any other fish, except one barb prior to this. I have three other barbs, 5 neon tetras, 4 cherry barbs and a platy. The tank is 20 gallons, has been cycled and running for a few years. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is it getting picked on? Any physical signs?


----------



## xCHOPPERxBLUEx (Dec 27, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Is it getting picked on? Any physical signs?


I think in the past he has been bullied by the other barbs. Could this be a contributor? And what do you mean by "physical signs"?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Physical signs would be wounds and nipped fins, I imagine. Your barb might be falling prey to the fact that you have a fairly crowded semi-aggressive tank. It also might be an illness, or parasites. Inspect all of your fish, and especially the ailing barb, very closely and report everything to us. Here are some things to look for:

White fuzzy spots on the fish anywhere.
Wounds, nipped fins. Rotted fins.
Red spikey protrusions near the anus, and/or white stringy long poop.
Red around the gills.
Labored breathing, fast gill movements.

It could just be bullying, or it could be a bacterial or fungal infection, or it could be parasites.


----------



## techgurl88 (Jan 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Physical signs would be wounds and nipped fins, I imagine. Your barb might be falling prey to the fact that you have a fairly crowded semi-aggressive tank. It also might be an illness, or parasites. Inspect all of your fish, and especially the ailing barb, very closely and report everything to us. Here are some things to look for:
> 
> White fuzzy spots on the fish anywhere.
> Wounds, nipped fins. Rotted fins.
> ...


I am new to this forum and hope I am not hijacking this thread but my tiger barb is doing the same thing. He is 1 of 6 in a 10 gallon tank. No other fish in the tank. He swims over by the filter, swimming vertically or at a 90 degree angle, rapidly breathing. He appears to have gotten darker, but no red that I can see anywhere. I can take a quick video if needed. Let me know if I need to start a new thread. I just felt like it was similar symptoms.


----------



## techgurl88 (Jan 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Physical signs would be wounds and nipped fins, I imagine. Your barb might be falling prey to the fact that you have a fairly crowded semi-aggressive tank. It also might be an illness, or parasites. Inspect all of your fish, and especially the ailing barb, very closely and report everything to us. Here are some things to look for:
> 
> White fuzzy spots on the fish anywhere.
> Wounds, nipped fins. Rotted fins.
> ...


Here is a link to a video I just took. Now he actually isn't swimming diagonally until towards the end when I swear all day he has stayed in one position, diagonal!. Anyway, here is the link. YouTube - Tiger barb swimming at angle Pardon the dirty glass and the bits of peas floating around! Oh and also, hubby watching Karate Kid and speakers are right near tank!


----------

